# ISTP male here searching for ENFJ lady



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

Gomez.ArtherJ said:


> Stop making fun of me.


no. *dark chuckle*






The blue and pink cupcakes are reserved though, @Loaf and @Thorweeps like thoose I think. I want the blue chocolate chip ones. We also like bread. Welcome new guy.roud:


----------



## Gomez.ArtherJ (Nov 16, 2014)

TwinAnthos said:


> no. *dark chuckle*
> View attachment 229530
> The blue and pink cupcakes are reserved though, @Loaf and @Thorweeps like thoose I think. I want the blue chocolate chip ones. We also like bread. Welcome new guy.roud:


Oh god. What have I gotten into?


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

Gomez.ArtherJ said:


> Oh god. What have I gotten into?


Good question. I'm afraid you'll just have to wait and see if you intend to join us in our subforum.


----------



## Thorweeps (May 17, 2014)

TwinAnthos said:


> no. *dark chuckle*
> View attachment 229530
> The blue and pink cupcakes are reserved though, @Loaf and @Thorweeps like thoose I think. I want the blue chocolate chip ones. We also like bread. Welcome new guy.roud:


Thank you. I claim all the blue ones.

And maybe he can continue his quest by going to the ENFJ forum and asking all the women _there_ if they are traps, too.


----------



## Fleurelle (Oct 19, 2014)

Thorweeps said:


> Thank you. I claim all the blue ones.*
> 
> And maybe he can continue his quest by going to the ENFJ forum and asking all the women there if they are traps, too.*


this


----------



## Thorweeps (May 17, 2014)

Fleurelle said:


> this


I haven't laughed that hard in a while. Thank you.


----------



## Fleurelle (Oct 19, 2014)

Thorweeps said:


> I haven't laughed that hard in a while. Thank you.


You're welcome


----------



## Gomez.ArtherJ (Nov 16, 2014)

Fleurelle said:


> this


Wtf is this supposed to mean?


----------



## cool (Aug 21, 2012)

Gomez.ArtherJ said:


> Stop making fun of me.


You're even weirder


----------



## cool (Aug 21, 2012)

Gomez.ArtherJ said:


> Wtf is this supposed to mean?



I didn't understand either


----------



## Thorweeps (May 17, 2014)

cool said:


> I didn't understand either


tsk tsk

I'm not even an "N" and I got it.

:wink:


----------



## cool (Aug 21, 2012)

Thorweeps said:


> tsk tsk
> 
> I'm not even an "N" and I got it.
> 
> :wink:



You are boasting, explain to my small brain


----------



## Thorweeps (May 17, 2014)

cool said:


> You are boasting, explain to my small brain


Actually, I was teasing. This whole thread is an absurdity, like the video.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Thorweeps said:


> Actually, I was teasing. This whole thread is an absurdity, like the video.


Clearly ENFJ women are easily seduced by men in a battle kilt, playing bagpipes while fearlessly riding an unicycle. Cookie points for Darth Vader masks and creative mash-ups of the imperial March and the main theme of Star Wars. Can't blame them, can we?


----------



## Jahcianna (Nov 17, 2014)

can we really post this type of threads? Like that you want someone with a specific personality type? i didnt know.


----------



## nannuky (Apr 29, 2014)

westlose said:


> Oh gosh, I was hoping it was an ISTP female looking for an ENFJ male.
> *Cry a lot.
> 
> Hehe nvm, just kidding, welcome to PerC !


>: c
I quite don't understand the author of this topic. Don't get me wrong but I've always found the opposite type to mine irritating and INCREDIBLY draining. ESTPs are fine but ESTJs are really not my thing, usually I can't stand them. Don't the other types have the same? Also, ENFPs are much easier to find than ENFJs.

*looks at another posts* This is really weird... o3o


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

nannuky said:


> >: c
> I quite don't understand the author of this topic. Don't get me wrong but I've always found the opposite type to mine irritating and INCREDIBLY draining. ESTPs are fine but ESTJs are really not my thing, usually I can't stand them. Don't the other types have the same? Also, ENFPs are much easier to find than ENFJs.
> 
> *looks at another posts* This is really weird... o3o


I agree. My friends are mostly iNtuitives (something like 90%). I found it really hard to communicate with Sensors, it's like we are talking a different language sometimes.

We got bored by details and concrete things, when you hate talking about unrealistic or imaginative things. So yeah it's pretty hard to get along.

I don't really believe in duality, it just doesn't match with ISTP i know (except my father).

My best partner could be NF or NT I think...


----------



## nannuky (Apr 29, 2014)

westlose said:


> I don't really believe in duality, it just doesn't match with ISTP i know (except my father).


Nor do I. These so called duals may be good as friends but nothing more, the differences are just too big.



> My best partner could be NF or NT I think...


I think the same. ^u^ but I'm afraid I won't find any. An ENFJ would be purrfect but in person I knew only one. o^o


----------



## Thorweeps (May 17, 2014)

Jahcianna said:


> can we really post this type of threads? Like that you want someone with a specific personality type? i didnt know.


Only if you want to be made fun of. :happy:


----------



## Thorweeps (May 17, 2014)

This thread should never have been made. Its absurdity is somewhat funny to some of us. The OP is not a good representation of ISTP.

He trolled the ISTP threads for a short time asking many of the females if they were "traps" (aka shemales). Absurd in the extreme.

And apparently, this thread is being monitored by the mod's.

MUST BEHAVE. MUST BEHAVE!


----------



## Thorweeps (May 17, 2014)

Karma said:


> Clearly ENFJ women are easily seduced by men in a battle kilt, playing bagpipes while fearlessly riding an unicycle. Cookie points for Darth Vader masks and creative mash-ups of the imperial March and the main theme of Star Wars. Can't blame them, can we?


Dang. And I had just purchased my battle kilt. crud. Going to have to try another approach, now.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

nannuky said:


> Nor do I. These so called duals may be good as friends but nothing more, the differences are just too big.


I guess it's not impossible to match with them, but it's "harder", maybe ? In the long term of course.



> I think the same. ^u^ but I'm afraid I won't find any. An ENFJ would be purrfect but in person I knew only one. o^o


Hehe don't worry, just do what you love and you will find people that love the same thing as you ! 
INFPs ? I always loved them, I have a lots of INFP friends and we always match perfectly. So you may be right !


----------



## nannuky (Apr 29, 2014)

westlose said:


> I guess it's not impossible to match with them, but it's "harder", maybe ? In the long term of course.


Yup! That's why I want them only as friends. XD



westlose said:


> Hehe don't worry, just do what you love and you will find people that love the same thing as you !
> INFPs ? I always loved them, I have a lots of INFP friends and we always match perfectly. So you may be right !


Thanks. But I do what I love mostly at home so it's hard to reach them... o^o

It always surprises me when someone says 'I know a lot of INFPs' - personally, I know only... 2 or 3? One is a friend of mine and the other's just a mate. We're supposed to be quite rare but I don't see it on this forum nor in other members' posts. o3o


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

nannuky said:


> It always surprises me when someone says 'I know a lot of INFPs' - personally, I know only... 2 or 3? One is a friend of mine and the other's just a mate. We're supposed to be quite rare but I don't see it on this forum nor in other members' posts. o3o


You know, INFPs love talking about their feelings and stuff. And we ENFJs love listening to them and helping them if they are sad or depressed. INFPs really appreciate the fact that we can understand them, and giving them a lot. 
So these INFPs naturally came to me, because they needed someone to talk about those stuffs (and there aren't a lot of people who can do it).

I know that INFP love to be "unique". And don't worry, all of them were unique and authentic, and you are too. They are rare, I just had the chance to meet a lot of them (like I told you before, they tend to come to us). 

And you are introvert, so I think you can have trouble meeting other INFPs.


----------



## Gomez.ArtherJ (Nov 16, 2014)

cool said:


> You're even weirder


I'm reminded of a Cyanide & Happiness I saw with a jock guy calling another guy a weirdo and then the weird guy grabs a towel with his butt and starts holding the jock on his back while making horse noises. Other guys join in by towel whipping them both and the jock guy says I'M NOT A WEIRDO! Which is what I wanted to say but I thought the story was better.


----------



## Gomez.ArtherJ (Nov 16, 2014)

Thorweeps said:


> This thread should never have been made. Its absurdity is somewhat funny to some of us. The OP is not a good representation of ISTP.
> 
> He trolled the ISTP threads for a short time asking many of the females if they were "traps" (aka shemales). Absurd in the extreme.
> 
> ...


I didn't know I was running for president. LETS GO!


----------



## Thorweeps (May 17, 2014)

Gomez.ArtherJ said:


> I didn't know I was running for president. LETS GO!


You'd have lost.

Go where? Cruising for traps? Not my style.


----------



## Gomez.ArtherJ (Nov 16, 2014)

Thorweeps said:


> You'd have lost.
> 
> Go where? Cruising for traps? Not my style.


Wow you took that quite literally didn't you?


----------

